# Dirty Oil and Gas Smell



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Alright so today I went to start the brute in the garage because I hadn't started her in about 2 weeks. Revved her for a few minutes and shut her off. Just curiously I check the dipstick and the oil is somewhat dirty and smells like gas, keep in mind this oil is only about 150 miles old. Btw, it's Catrol 10-40W. Anybody have any idea if this is normal, seems to have not changed anything...
Any comments appreciated


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine sometimes smells like its got some gas in it but mine is carbed so I expect a little smell sometimes. After a while of running it goes away but yours being injected makes me think maybe you have a leakie injector that bleads-off while sitting there. 

Oil being dirty quicker may be coming from one cylinder running richer and making additional carbon because of a leaking injector. See, they leak all the time..even running between pulses. The plug on that cylinder should show richer then the other.

On another thought, leaking or bad rings will let fuel charge pass by on the compression stroke just line it lets blow-by on the power stroke. One puts gas in the oil and the other puts carbon and other particals in the oil. That's both gas smell and dirty oil at the same time. Might do a leak-down and complession test too.

Just a thought.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

On cold starts (even if its warm out) the computer will run it rich just like a manual choke would do. In both cases there will be some fuel getting in the oil. What normally gets this out of the oil is heat and running it at operating temps. So just starting it up cold and reving it up before getting it up to operating temps will put quite alot of fuel in the oil. I suggest warming it up slowly and getting a nice ride in, to tell if it will get rid of some of that gas in the oil. You have a programmer and exhaust so it could be putting too much fuel in at certain times. Run it and take a look!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i was still asleep when i posted , didn't even read the sig


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have an 08 and run mobile 1 in mine and it has done the same thing since the day I have bought it, smells like its got a touch of gas in the oil even right after its been changed, Got a 1000 miles on her with no problems, I have even changed my oil, and started it and it smelled just the same with only about 5 minutes of run time. Until mine pops I will just ride it and keep changing the oil like normal, Might I add I have smelled 2 or 3 other brutes, new and old and they all smelled the same, like it had gas in it.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

^It might just be normal... I too have checked the dip stick on 2 other brutes. One 08' that didn't smell like gas much, but still had a small scent. It's oil was dirty too. Also on my friends brute an 09' and it smelled the same as mine and was some what dirty.:33:

Btw, searched this gas smell and dirty oil on here and seems to be a common thing around these brutes:thinking:


----------

